

Ask HN: Where Can I Find an API for Hardware Benchmarks? - joshschreuder

Hi all.<p>I'm looking for an API which has benchmarks for PC / laptop hardware which would allow me to compare pieces of hardware (including but not limited to, processors, video cards, hard disks etc.)<p>Does anyone know of such a site?
======
frugalfirbolg
Sadly not a web service, but very well organized:
<http://homepage.virgin.net/roy.longbottom/index.htm>

Tons of different benchmarks with source code and very comprehensive data for
legacy and contemporary hardware. They're free for personal use only. I'm sure
you can contact him if you have something commercial in mind.

------
chaud
I don't know of one, and doubt one exists, but I would love for someone to
show me that I am wrong.

If you just want to do the occasional comparison, AnandTech has a great Bench
page: <http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/2>

